# Wireless signal maybe out of range (at 8 inches away)



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello all, 

My mom just got a new laptop from work and Im trying to get it to connect to our wireless network at home. When I try to connect the status hangs at "Detecting network type" then gives me an error that says "Unable to connect. The signal might be out of range." So I movd it right next to the router and still the same thing. The laptop connects just fine when connected through a wire. Thanks for any help. 

Curtis


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try to keep it a few feet away from the router. What kind of encryption do you have on your network and does the laptop's wireless adapter driver support it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, closer than a few feet will sometimes result in no connection. Don't ask me how I know this for sure.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

At first, I was about 15 feet away, at the dinner table where I sit with my laptop, but that didn't work. Thats why I moved it closer. But, the encryption is WEP and the the network card does support it. When I used Dell's wireless adapter utility, it asked for the key, I entered it and hit connect, but it never connected.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Disable encryption on the router and connect. You should then be able to re-enable encryption and reconnect. Use WPA-PSK if possible. If you have to use WEP use a HEX key, not an ascii passcode.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

I tried disabling the encryption and connecting but still no dice. IT just hangs at "Waiting for network"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If this is XP, try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

If Vista, try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the router set to disallow that laptop to connect (MAC Address filtering)?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I suspect poor drivers. Connect via an ethernet cable and see if there are updated drivers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming it's a Dell laptop, get the latest wireless adapter driver from Dell's web site. While the idea didn't occur to me, I concur with srhoades that this is a definite possibility.


----------

